# Unchecked mirror display



## zhangberries (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm using an external screen because my screen on my macbook broke. 

I accidentally unchecked mirror display so it does not display it right.

Is there any way I can reset this?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there - welcome to TSG. 

Try your F7 key. Or try Command+F1.

Hope either helps!


----------



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

I made an application using Automator that will check the checkmark. It works with Snow Leopard (not sure about Leopard, but definitely not earlier than Leopard). Just download it from http://drp.ly/2EJ8D and run it, and you'll be back to mirrored mode in no time! You can also use Automator to save the script as a Service and assign a keyboard shortcut. That way you can trigger it at any time using the shortcut. If you need help with that just let me know.


----------



## zhangberries (Dec 9, 2009)

Thank you, but im not sure how to get it onto my mac and run it

the screen on my mac is broker.And because i accidentally unchecked the mirror display box, after I log in on using the external monitor i just get a blank screen with a background.


----------

